# Thoughts on fixed power scopes?



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Aaaaaaand.....



Go!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like them. 
Been looking around for one for my muzzle gun. 
Not many at the gun shops. 
Probably end up getting one on line.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are lighter, brighter and crisper than a variable scope due to the design requiring fewer internal elements.


-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

DallanC said:


> They are lighter, brighter and crisper than a variable scope due to the design requiring fewer internal elements.
> 
> -DallanC


This is exactly why I'm considering one. Leupold makes a fixed 6x42 scope... It would probably be on my rifle now if they made one in stainless steel. I imagine they're more reliable as well since there's less that can go wrong.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm asking the same about a fixed power Sightron in another thread. I have owned a Weaver 36T and never liked it. Blury to say the least. I'm hoping for some great feedback . Good post. Hard to find at the local shops to get some eyes on experience.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate fixed scopes the least.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the variables. That way I can have the scope set to view the rings of Saturn when whatever I am hunting jumps out from under my feet and I can't find it in the miniscule field of view.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I scoped up a Remington 700 BDL in 6mm Rem about 40 years ago with a Leopold 6X. Loved it then and still love it for an all round hunting rifle. I don't think it has ever been re-sighted cause it never gets knocked off center. Fixed scopes are normally more rugged and less likely to get bumped off center.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> I hate fixed scopes the least.
> 
> .


That's a huge compliment coming from you, goob! 

They make a lot more sense to me. Every scope I currently own is a variable zoom scope and once I finish sighting them in, it doesn't move off that power. They're all BDC scopes too so if I change the power setting, the point of impact moves and I no longer have my holdover points accurate.

That Leupold 6x42 sounds perfect. 6 power is plenty for mid to long range big game hunting out to 400 yards+ which is my personal "ethical comfort zone". I don't think it would be too much zoom for that buck that jumps at 70 yards either.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I just really like being able to zoom a little when i have the time and make a more precise hold. I don't think I will ever buy a fixed scope.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a fixed 1x on my muzzleoader and I like it. I like having the crosswire to double check my elevation, and I don't mind not having magnification for a muzzleloader. On my rifles with variables I don't really mess with them much-I keep them at about 5x as that is plenty for the shots I take. That said I do have a .22 that has a variable, range-compensating scope on it-it's fun to play with. It's fun to shoot at pop cans at 200 yards and hit them!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not a fan personally. I feel it makes the rifle less versatile. I can turn a scope down to 3 or 4 for thicker vegetation or turn them up to 9 or 16 for long range shots. That's just me though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> I prefer the variables. That way I can have the scope set to view the rings of Saturn when whatever I am hunting jumps out from under my feet and I can't find it in the miniscule field of view.


I didn't know you were watching me on my boys cow elk hunt (Mentor tag).

We jumped the elk on an intercept course at about 40 yards. He shot, looked like he hit it good but it ran out of sight immediately in the juniper trees. I took off on a dead run and when I cleared the trees it was standing there 60 yards out... I threw up the old STW and stood there like a clown looking all over the mountain realising the scope was set to 20x, while trying to find the dumb cow in the scope for a follow up shot. By the time I got really tiny hairs in the rifle scope it tipped over on its own (first shot was a good one).

20x at 60 yards is a wee bit much LMAO!

I generally prefer variable scopes, but a 4x fixed is fine on a 22LR, and my 1X scope I used for decades on my ML was fine too.

-DallanC


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

4x 4x 4x Vic


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think they have their place for sure. 

A 3 or 4x scope would be fine for 99% of the hunting I do.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I seem to always shoot deer and elk on 5x with a variable scope. I think a fixed scope is just fine to have. I always have binos with me, and I use those to look at far distance objects, never the scope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I like about variable scopes is you can crank them all the way up and then all you have to do is move your head around to get the deer on target. Don't even have to move the rifle.

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> One thing I like about variable scopes is you can crank them all the way up and then all you have to do is move your head around to get the deer on target. Don't even have to move the rifle.
> 
> .


That's funny. I have noticed that problem too with my Nikon too.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> Aaaaaaand.....
> 
> Go!!


Presumably the fixed power's are for dangerous game and for CQB on assault guns.

With a variable power scope you can use it as a range finder for really long shots.

On my longest shot (425 yds) I did not have time to mess with the power adjustment though. The buck was walking and heading for a tree line.

So I had to use Kentucky windage anyway.

I suppose anyone can make an argument either way.

It probably does not matter to tell the truth.

Sure is nice to be able to crank it up to 10x when sighting-in at the range though. I would say this is the main advantage of a variable power scope.

Sight-in on 10x and hunt on 3x.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The modern variable scopes are as rugged and more precise than the scopes of yesteryear. People are relying on extra magnification to compensate for less than stellar shooting skills. For years I used a Burris 2-7 on my only rifle, a Remington 700 270. I have no idea how many potguts, jack rabbits, rockchucks or whatever I shot with it. At ranges out to 500 to 600 yards. I have since added to my collection, and all have higher magnification variable scopes. 
A low power variable on a personal defense rifle will give you the ability to shoot quickly and accurately, while having additional magnification for longer shots if needed. I have a Vortex PST 1-4 on my "100 yard gun". 
I'm not sure what an "assault gun" is. As far as I know, they only have those in New York, Chicago, and California. Mine are just for target practice and personal defense.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Today I took my AR to the TNT range (pretty cool place btw) and I have a Viper PST 1-4 on it, and although my groups weren't dime sized, I'm pretty sure that I could make short work of a prairie dog at 200 yards with that low of magnification. So I'd be pretty comfortable shooting an elk with a fixed 4x at that distance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> I'm not sure what an "assault gun" is.


I wondered that too Loke, then I learned about this: http://bugasalt.com

Turns out people were spelling "a salt" wrong.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

A'salt gun -- works for me.

I'll use that spelling here if that makes everybody more happy.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this thread from a couple years back. I bought a new 7mm-08 this year and threw a nice Leupold 3-9x40 BDC scope on there, but something keeps drawing me back to having a fixed power scope for the simplicity. They're getting hard to find but Leupold makes a FXII 6x36 that isn't much more than what I paid for the scope I have now. Anyone have any experience with this scope in particular?


----------

